# Featured Fiction: Redux



## Serpion5

Greetings fellow Heretics!

Featured Fiction will be a collection of some of the best Heresy`s writing community has to offer.

Featured Fiction is looking for your favourite pieces of fiction. Be it 40K, Fantasy Battle, Mil-Spec Sci-fi, "Shield n' Sword" Fantasy, or even a space-faring adventure nominate your favourite pieces from Original Works here.
_____________________________________________________


*Featured Fiction*

1: Midnight Angels (poem) - Lord of the Night (also at: http://linkr.us/l8O)

2: Spyderweb - Mossy Toes (also at: http://linkr.us/i9N)

3: "The End" - Community Story (also at: http://linkr.us/b5X)

4: Just Another Day - The_Inquisitor (also at: http://linkr.us/m5K)

5: In the Name of my God - Shogun_Nate (also at: http://linkr.us/e2W)

6: Oathbreaker - Dirge Eterna

7: II: Darius - ThatOtherGuy

8: Incursion - Svartmetall

9: Upon the Altar of Bones they set me free - Adrian

10: The First Wraith - Serpion5

11: Skull Reaper - Boc

12: The One Eyed King - Mossy Toes

13: The Ghost of Iron - Commissar Ploss

14: The Circle Must be Broken - Todeswind

15: Fist of Iron - Bane_of_Kings

16: Renegades - Gothik

17: Deathshead - Brother Emund

18: Sacrifice - Unknown Soldier

19: Shield of Emperor; Shield of Dorn - bobss

20: Fall of the Old Ones - Iron Angel

21: Upon Reflection - Mossy Toes

22: Var and His Little Trip - Jacobite

23: A Human Moment - Phal4nx

24: The Emperor Protects - Dire Eterna

25: Heavy Hearts - LongfangFenrika93

26: In Lord Mai's Service: Brendan Jericho's Tale - Hespithe

27: Calamity - Serpion5

28: Renegades 2: The Flames of Belief - gothik

29: Horus Returns - Andros

30: The Tao of WAAAGH! - Anne Marie

31: The Eye of the Serpent - hephesto

32: The Grind - maelstrom48

33: The Inquisitor's Field Manual - jonileth

34: The Augustus Torchwood Files - Chapter 1: The Hapes Incident - Galahad

35: H a r b i n g e r: C o n t a c t - chilledmonkeybrains

36: Cull - Anne Marie

37: The Twisted Path - Viscount Vash

38: Renegades 5: Perfection's Cry - VulkansNodosaurus

39: Disciples of the Word: Faith in Chaos - Exitus_10

40: Auxiliary - Zwan
______________________________________________________________

We will be looking through the forums regularly, but if you want to nominate your, or someone else's, work then post a link in this thread for review. 

Updates are currently monthly but if things slow down or speed up it may increase or decrease updates accordingly. 

Keep writing Heretics!


----------



## Serpion5

Brief summaries of the Featured Fictions:


1: Midnight Angels
This is a poem by Lord of the Night, one that touches upon the deep tragedy of the Night Lords Legion. I fully encourage anyone who hasn`t yet to take the time to read it. I for one enjoyed it a lot. :clapping:

2: Spyderweb
This is the story of Hive Gangers and the encounter with a shady former techpriest that turns their life upside down. Short but crucial to the grand story arc. 

3: The End
Started by normtheunsavory, this is a combined effort from Heresy`s writers detailing the events following the Emperor`s death. Well worth the read and aspiring writers are all invited to follow and perhaps contribute! :victory:

4: Just Another Day
A top entry from the Heresy Fiction Contest of `09, this is a reflective piece detailing the savage life of a corsair captain as he contemplates his past and secures his future.

5: In the Name of my God
A fantastic poem from Shogun Nate preaching faith in the Blood God. That`s right. Epic Khornate Poetry! :victory:

6: Oathbreaker
Oathbreaker is the story of an elf traveller and his dragon companion. After saving a group of Empire troops from a Dark Elf attack, they find themselves working as mercenaries and fighting the Warriors of Chaos!

7: II: Darius
This is a speculative tale of the Second Legion and their Primarch. It follows the events of their fall from the Emperor`s grace, and the events surrounding their betrayal.

8: Incursion
This follows the Plight of an Imperial Sector as they fight off the predations of the Death Guard while struggling with an outbreak of plague. The story is written in present tense and cuts between the views of the Imperium and and Fallen Marine of the Fourteenth Legion.

9: Upon the Altar of Bones they set me free
This is a short tale, an in depth recount of a guardsman`s last moments on the field of battle before succumbing to the servants of the Ruinous powers. Through fear and pain, he endures with faith alone.

10: The First Wraith
This is a story set in ancient times, where the necrontyr have discovered the path to immortality. But as they begin to put their trust in the future of the machine, some begin to wonder what they are truly leaving behind.

11: Skull Reaper
Skull Reaper is the story of the Imperium squaring off against their arch enemies, the servants of Chaos! But where the Alpha Legion moves, secrets abound.

12: The One Eyed King
A backwater Imperial world witnesses a confrontation of several Astartes ships in the sky above. When an escape ship crashes near their capital they set out to rescue the the survivors. They then learn that they must fight to defend their world against the pursuers of this Astartes. However....

13: The Ghost of Iron
There is an Ork problem on a planet claimed by the Imperium. As the Imperial Guard work themselves raw to hold back the Greenskins while salvaging what they can, they are mystified by tales of an unseen guardian. A Ghost of Iron that has even the Orks spooked.

14: The Circle Must be Broken
Circle is an ongoing novel length story, featuring crossover elements of 40k and Babylon 5. Superbly written and presented, I recommend it for fans of both serials.

15: Fist of Iron
This follows the trials faced by the Iron Fists chapter as they fight to preserve their chapter from the machinations of Hakanor`s Reavers. A well written story that covers several sides of the conflict.

16: Renegades
Renegades is an alternative tale of the Heresy, retelling the story from an angle that might have been. The focus shifts to an unexpected quarter that sees the greatest of heroes take a tragic fall... Part One of a longer story.

17: Deathshead
Details the life on one Johan Sebastien Dietz, from his humble beginnings on the world of Jirmania Prime to his time in the Imperial Guard and the encounter that will forever alter the course of his life.

18: Sacrifice - Pt1
Sacrifice is the first part in a larger story arc, setting the scene with a desperate last stand and an unsolved question. Read, then search for more.

19: Shield of Emperor; Shield of Dorn
Details an encounter with a group of Imperial Fists and the favoured children of The Blood God Khorne, and the chilling aftermath that follows.

20: Fall of the Old Ones
As the Necrontyr search for a way to even the odds against their Old One enemies, a darker side of the war is revealed. Enemies are not who they seem and allies cannot always be trusted.

21: Upon Reflection
Chazia the Perverse muses upon the ways in which his enemies attempt to kill him.

22: Var and His Little Trip
In the city of Grofis Magna the Architect has twisted the Imperial Faith to his own ends. Not knowing they are now rebels the PDF defend their home against an orbital assault lead by Inquisitor Icarus Var.

23: A Human Moment
Brother Taramant of the Dark Sons Chapter proves that you do not need to be of the people to be for the people.

24: The Emperor Protects
The Imperium believes that Tyranids are a faceless horde that exists only to consume life. How will they handle a Lictor that kills only in self-defence and enjoys playing regicide?

25: Heavy Hearts
The Emperor is dead and the Imperium crumbling. Captain Tybero seeks to save the remnants of his Chapter from fading into history, but at what cost?

26: In Lord Mai's Service: Brendan Jericho's Tale
Leaving the safety of Nagoria Orphanage and Refuge, Brendan is indentured to the Imperial Guard. Almost immediately he is transferred to his platoon's command squad.

27: Calamity
In a bleak future where the Warp has been erased, life no longer exists save for a lone Eldar with a slim chance to restore the universe back to what once was...

28: Renegades 2: The Flames of Belief
The Emperor seeks to bring a new age of enlightenment, confident in his power to rule the gods of Chaos and bring them to his way of thinking. However, some of the Primarchs view the price as too high.

29: Horus Returns
Garviel Sinnderman is found in a lifepod, having apparently fallen form a clear sky. When Imperial Fists come to his planet he suddenly experiences strange thoughts as if he has lived before.

30: The Tao of WAAAGH!
Adept Margaret of the Adeptus Anthrologos is ignored and mistreated by everyone until she is sent to question an Ork prisoner.

31: The Eye of the Serpent
In the jungles of Lustria the wisdom of the Lizard men is challenged by the cunning of the Skaven.

32: The Grind
Even the Traitor Legions there are two types of Quartermaster, put-upon lackey and schemeing prankster. Like all of the former Skarthax of the World Eaters discovers everyone he meets seems to be the latter.

33: The Inquisitor's Field Manual
A humorous instruction manual for new Inquisitors.

34: The Augustus Torchwood Files - Chapter 1: The Hapes Incident
Inquisitor Torchwood is undoubtedly a Radical but is he also a renegade? Does it matter if it brings results?

35: H a r b i n g e r: C o n t a c t
This is an ongoing series of short event 'snippets' based upon the discovery and exploration of the dread hulk Harbinger: an ancient craft that harks back to the Age of Heresy. It follows the story of a rogue trader vessel, her crew and ambitious, greed-driven captain, and their subsequent disappearance...

36: Cull
A Scouring Era tale with Chapter Master Amit of the Flesh Tearers.

37: The Twisted Path
The gift of offworld weaponry has allowed Edreth's tribe to turn warring bands into a unified people. With his benefactors enemies approaching he must look beyond his planet.

38: Renegades 5: Perfection's Cry
Rebel spaceships, lead by the former Imperial Warmaster Horus, are beginning their campaigns against the corrupted Imperium of Man. Against them the nigh-immortal Emperor waits on his golden throne and the four chaos gods. From his mighty Warship, the _Pride of the Emperor_, Fulgrim leads his legion toward the ever-changing ideals of perfection. Meanwhile in the galactic east Roboute Gulliman, allied with the renegade Warmaster, constructs the core of a new galactic empire.

39: Disciples of the Word: Faith in Chaos
Amongst the Word Bearers there is one sin that rank above all others: slaying a Dark Apostle. But can Arkhor refuse when Lorgar himself commands it?

40: Auxiliary
Captain John Garrick stands accused of three counts of heresy after a violent action on a Tau frontier world sees his Company all but destroyed. When Commissar Albrecht Vandemarr and Lieutenant John Codey are sent to Gortlemund to defend him in his court martial, however, it soon becomes obvious that there is a lot more at stake than first meets the eye. Can they uncover the truth behind the trial before it's too late?


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Serpion5 said:


> As a first, I`ve added IIarius by ThatOtherGuy to the existing selections.


Someone deserves a hug! :grin:


----------



## Svartmetall

Might I humbly offer my own Death Guard story *Incursion* (currently at 15,190 words at the end of Episode 7) for inclusion here..?


----------



## Serpion5

Svartmetall said:


> Might I humbly offer my own Death Guard story *Incursion* (currently at 15,190 words at the end of Episode 7) for inclusion here..?


Yes you might good sir.  

On a related note, I am adding an incentive to this feature. As well as getting advertising in my sig for a fortnight selected writers will also receive a rep bonus from now on. :victory: 

Keep writing Heretics!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Would it be crass of myself to put forward another story of mine, in spite of having been featured way back when?


----------



## Serpion5

Mossy Toes said:


> Would it be crass of myself to put forward another story of mine, in spite of having been featured way back when?


Eh, I`m not fussed. I`ll try to give as many as I can a time in the spotlight, but that doesn`t mean I`ll never feature the same author twice if they have produced consistently quality fiction. opcorn:


----------



## Boc

I'd like to throw in Skull Reaper... may it some day be finished, currently at around 28k words though haha

Edited to add the link.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Ah, excellent. In that case, I'll put forward The One-Eyed King for consideration...


----------



## Serpion5

Okay, both stories will be reviewed in due course and added to the list.


----------



## Serpion5

The next ff has been chosen, watch this space on wednesday... :wink:


----------



## Serpion5

And lo and behold, the featured fic for this fortnight is... 


 <<Current Featured Fic: Incursion>> 

Written by Svartmetall, this is a story of a Sector`s struggle to resist the predations of the Death Guard, rebellions and an outbreak of sickness. 

Congratulations Svart, and may this well written story one day have an ending...


----------



## Svartmetall

Serpion5 said:


> ...may this well written story one day have an ending...


It most definitely will, the issue is just finding time to write in amongst everything else that's on my plate. I actually write from endings; I figure if you don't have an ending, you don't have a story, so I come up with a solid ending first and kind of reverse-engineer the story from there.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Svartmetall said:


> I actually write from endings; I figure if you don't have an ending, you don't have a story, so I come up with a solid ending first and kind of reverse-engineer the story from there.


The best way to write a story!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

If I may, I'd like to suggest my alternate heresy piece of fiction written a while back called The Iron Hands Uprising.

If you don't want that, I'm also suggesting The Age of Ending, if that counts as well.

I know they may not be in the original works section but they're still kind of stories. .


----------



## Serpion5

They are homebrew fluff, not fictions persay. If it doesn`t qualify for this section, it doesn`t qualify for this.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Fair enough. .


----------



## Serpion5

The next fic has been chosen. Update coming on Thursday. Maybe Wednesday if I`m back on time.


----------



## Serpion5

Lo and behold, 

 Upon the Altar of Bones they set me free.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Svartmetall said:


> It most definitely will, the issue is just finding time to write in amongst everything else that's on my plate. I actually write from endings; I figure if you don't have an ending, you don't have a story, so I come up with a solid ending first and kind of reverse-engineer the story from there.


That's how i wrote, _At the End of All Things._


----------



## Mossy Toes

Well, with a title like that...


----------



## Shandathe

Serpion, do you think we could get a short blurb/summary/paragraph to roughly describe the subject matter? I'm willing to trust you on the featured fics being good, still, Name and Author really doesn't tell me all that much... 

Also, rating might be nice. Having a PG-13-rated reader ending up in an M-rated Dark Eldar story might be a problem :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

I include the gist of the story in my sig.  If it seems like a good enough idea, I might edit in a summary of each one in the main post. What do you think Ploss? 

And a rating? You do realize what these stories are generally about right? 

Heresy is very lax on censorship for the most part, and I personally don`t believe in censorship at all. Given how dark the 40k and WhF settings are, I would say PG13+ is the bare minimum but they quite often exceed that. 

Read at your own peril young ones. :laugh:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Mossy Toes said:


> Well, with a title like that...


i know, right? lol It kind of begs for an epic ending. 


Serpion5 said:


> I include the gist of the story in my sig.  If it seems like a good enough idea, I might edit in a summary of each one in the main post. What do you think Ploss?
> 
> And a rating? You do realize what these stories are generally about right?
> 
> Heresy is very lax on censorship for the most part, and I personally don`t believe in censorship at all. Given how dark the 40k and WhF settings are, I would say PG13+ is the bare minimum but they quite often exceed that.
> 
> Read at your own peril young ones. :laugh:


No ratings are required. Heresy is all about scarring people for life. They'll get over it eventually. I'm not quite convinced that "no-one" is jacking off to the vast amount of slaaneshi pleasure cult stories... seems unreasonable. :grin:

CP 

feel free to add summaries.


----------



## Serpion5

I`m gonna have to re-read some of these...

EDIT: After the tenth featured fic, the updates will come monthly rather than fortnightly. This is to allow for more threads to be posted and also gives me more time to review them... :wacko:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

I decree that you should feature your favorite story that YOU'VE written. you deserve some spotlight my friend.

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Grrr, if you insist.  

I`ll be number ten then. But I do this reluctantly, let that be known!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

lol  grow some balls!

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Alright, since you insist. 

From now on, every second featured fic will be one of mine. I will produce as many as I can to meet demand, meaning they will probably be terribly written pieces of shite. Any complaints regarding this should be directed to the residing mod, who is... 

Oh, look at that.  Commissar Ploss. He`s a busy man, so be sure to spam his inbox incessantly. :laugh: 

I`m just kidding. Don`t worry. :biggrin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

bitch!

CP


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I like the list of stories on here to be honest... except for number 7... that story was a pile of crap.


----------



## Serpion5

True, but I felt sorry for the guy so...


----------



## Serpion5

The next featured fic will be put up on Wednesday. After that, I will begin updating on Sundays because it gives me more time to review fics to feature. 

Numbers 11 and 12 have been chosen. I will continue to browse, but if anyone wishes to put something forward that will be given my priority.


----------



## Serpion5

Commissar Ploss said:


> I decree that you should feature your favorite story that YOU'VE written. you deserve some spotlight my friend.
> 
> CP


Because of this, Featured Fiction no. 10: 

The First Wraith

A story set in ancient times, when a race struggling against mortality and an immortal foe have seemingly found the answer. But is it really the way forward?


----------



## Boc

Well on the bright side, when you space these out by a month, you'll have more time to write individual shorts that you can make the Featured Fic :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

Actually, I was gonna have a look through your index and check up on some of the older stories that may have been forgotten. I skimmed back some pages a while ago and there are fics that predate my Heresy time, so I`ll be intersted to see what some of the featured authors have written in the past. 

And on the plus side for everyone else, monthly updates will also mean more time in the spotlight. I advertise in my sig, and I post all over Heresy (see my post count?) so your stories will get out there hopefully.


I don`t plan on featuring any of my stories again until Ploss forces me to do it again, or unless I think everything else is complete garbage. :taunt:


----------



## Boc

Just giving you shit, mate! Besides, First Wraith's a great story anyways, and had Ploss not made you post it, you wouldn't have gotten the recognition you deserve haha.

As far as the Compendium... damn I need to update that thing >.<


----------



## Serpion5

I am well aware that it is a good story.  

Anyway, there`s plenty more to choose from yet. I would like to get Ploss up there as well at some point soon.  Probably No. 13.

And yes. Update Boc. I will need it. :threaten:


----------



## Serpion5

And we reach number 11: 

Skull Reaper - Boc

Skull Reaper is the story of the Imperium squaring off against their arch enemies, the servants of Chaos, the Alpha Legion!


----------



## Boc

This latest featured fiction is utter garbage, clearly the standards have dropped!

Thanks for throwing mine in there :victory:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Boc said:


> This latest featured fiction is utter garbage, clearly the standards have dropped!


You mean that children's story?


----------



## Boc

ThatOtherGuy said:


> You mean that children's story?


I think it's a continuation of both the Berenstein Bears and Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Boc said:


> I think it's a continuation of both the Berenstein Bears and Where the Wild Things Are


You know what. That just gave me a great idea: 40k Children's stories.

In the grim dark future, there is only adorable stories based off of horrific events.


----------



## Serpion5

> You know what. That just gave me a great idea: 40k Children's stories.
> 
> In the grim dark future, there is only adorable stories based off of horrific events.


I always preferred corrupting children`s stories rather than making children`s stories out of something already evil. Just my preference though.  



Well Boc, your allocated four weeks in my sig is nearly up. 

No. 12 will be posted on Sunday. 

Also, I have edited the second post to include (very) brief outlines of what each piece actually is about, based on past suggestions.


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> Well Boc, your allocated four weeks in my sig is nearly up.


*starts planing how to get into Serpions sig*


----------



## Serpion5

Next one`s up.  

The One Eyed King - Mossy Toes


A backwater Imperial world witnesses a confrontation of several Astartes ships in the sky above. When an escape ship crashes near their capital they set out to rescue the the survivors. They then learn that they must fight to defend their world agains the pursuers of this astartes. However...


----------



## Mossy Toes

Thank you, Serpion! This was a nice surprise to log back in to!


----------



## Serpion5

Mossy Toes said:


> Thank you, Serpion! This was a nice surprise to log back in to!


Ah, not a prob sir.  

Updates come monthly now, so each new featured author gets more time in my sig. And I do my best to plaster it all over the forums. :biggrin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey Serp, may I reccommend my recently posted _Fist of Iron_ for the featured fiction? I'll pm you the summary if you need it. 

(It's actually in the original works forum this time, too ).


----------



## Commissar Ploss

dude... that's like begging for a reward... have you no shame??? unish: Besides, Serp picks all of these. He cannot be swayed.

what's the next one gonna be Serp?

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Hey Serp, may I reccommend my recently posted _Fist of Iron_ for the featured fiction? I'll pm you the summary if you need it.
> 
> (It's actually in the original works forum this time, too ).


No need, I`ve seen it. :wink:

I`ll PM you with some things... 



Commissar Ploss said:


> dude... that's like begging for a reward... have you no shame??? unish: Besides, Serp picks all of these. He cannot be swayed.
> 
> what's the next one gonna be Serp?
> 
> CP


One of yours actually. I have a PM for you as well. :threaten:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

oi! really? that's neat. 

CP

PM received and dealt with.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Commissar Ploss said:


> dude... that's like begging for a reward... have you no shame??? unish: Besides, Serp picks all of these. He cannot be swayed.
> 
> what's the next one gonna be Serp?
> 
> CP


. Points out that Svart, Mossy and Boc have all put forward their own suggestions :wink:.


----------



## Serpion5

Bane_of_Kings said:


> . Points out that Svart, Mossy and Boc have all put forward their own suggestions :wink:.


I actually _ask_ for people to put forward their works. 

If it meets the criteria, it makes the list. If it doesn`t, I will offer critique and advice on how to make it meet criteria. 


As of now, the list consists of Ploss` upcoming spotlight time, and Bane should he meet the conditions I set for him.  

There is a third under consideration by me atm, but it is a doozy of a read so probably won`t make this list just yet as I like to finish reading what I put up. :wacko: 

So there is three months to find the next one. I am open to suggestions as well, so if you see someone whose work you think has gone unnoticed (or your own), speak up!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Don't worry, I will . Although I won't get it finished in that a quick time. _Fist of Iron_ is going to be a full-scale interplanetary war, after all.


----------



## Serpion5

No worries. Plenty of current fics are ongoing as well. 

Like Ploss` one...


----------



## gothik

could i reccomend my renegades one


----------



## Serpion5

gothik said:


> could i reccomend my renegades one


I`ll review it and get back to you when I can.


----------



## gothik

okies thanks serph


----------



## Serpion5

And for your reading pleasure I now present:

The Ghost of Iron - Commissar Ploss

There is an ork problem on a planet claimed by the Imperium. As the Imperial Guard work themselves raw to hold back the greenskins while salvaging what they can, they are mystified by tales of an unseen guardian. A Ghost of Iron that has even the orks spooked... 




This story is actually one begun by Commissar Ploss several years ago now. Even though he hasn`t worked much on it since then, it is still a good read. If you enjoyy this, I highly recommend checking his other entries (found in Bocs compendium) as they are tied in to this story.  

Ploss, I don`t think I`m alone in saying I`d like to see more of this. :grin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

lol Thanks Serp.  Well, National Novel Writing Month is coming up so i may as well get started! lol

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

Whoo! NaNoWriMo! And I won't be on my school's wrestling team anymore (having moved to higher education), so I'll actually be able to participate!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Same here, although I am kinda 7k words into my own novel, so yeah .


----------



## Commissar Ploss

y'all think i should continue this one? 

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Commissar Ploss said:


> y'all think i should continue this one?
> 
> CP


Yes! :threaten:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

hahaha, alright. NaNoWriMo it is then. 

CP


----------



## Iron Angel

Hey serpion, I picked up Fall of the Old Ones again, new chapter is up. Link in my sig, though I'm sure you know where to find it. I would like to nominate it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

ah, i'm glad you're still going with that.  that's a good read indeed!

CP

once again Serp, thanks for the pick, mate.


----------



## Serpion5

Iron Angel said:


> Hey serpion, I picked up Fall of the Old Ones again, new chapter is up. Link in my sig, though I'm sure you know where to find it. I would like to nominate it.


Aye, I`m sure you`ll find a place here soon enough. 



Commissar Ploss said:


> ah, i'm glad you're still going with that.  that's a good read indeed!
> 
> CP
> 
> once again Serp, thanks for the pick, mate.


No probs. Given the amount of submissions lately, I may have to bump time back to three weeks or fortnightly or something. What would you think?


----------



## Serpion5

And we have number fourteen: 

The Circle Must be Broken - Todeswind

_Circle_ is an ongoing novel length story, featuring crossover elements of 40k and Babylon 5. Superbly written and presented, I recommend it for fans of both serials.


----------



## Todeswind

Groovy.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Would it be out of place if I nominated someone else's work? I don't know if he's a regular here in the Original Works forum anymore but there was a gentleman by the name of UnknownSoldier who posted several multi-part stories that were excellent. These stories are much older (back in 2008 I believe) but they are excellent pieces that would make for a good read in the Featured Fiction area.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Mossy Toes

Shogun_Nate said:


> Would it be out of place if I nominated someone else's work?


Well, it would be less than wholly self-centered and ego-maniacal, so yeah, I think it would be out of place. But certainly permitted.


----------



## Serpion5

:laugh: 

It`s fine to nominate other works. The idea is to post the most deserving works, so if you have one to nominate, do so. You need not have written it to post the link in this thread. 

But I will need a link to the thread you`re nominating.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

_Revenant_ - Unknown Soldier

Part 1 of three

_Sacrifice_ - Unknown Soldier

Part 1 of eight

_Stranded_ - Unknown Soldier

Part 1 of four

Mayhaps a mention with each of them that they are multi-part shorts would be in order. I'm not sure if he ever finished _Revenant_ so it might be a bit out of place. Still, while posted in several short blocks, the stories were wonderful reads. I just wish he'd knocked 'em all together in one big post. It would have made it so much easier LOL!

Also, I will most likely be hitting this spot again soon with older fanfics from ages gone. There were (and are, don't get me wrong :biggrin many old awesome tales that deserve to see the light of day again!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Serpion5

Thanks mate. I`ll give these a look through. 

There is a queue however, so all nominees must be patient.


----------



## Serpion5

Given the queue of worthy nominees I will be updating this every three weeks after the next update. 

The next Featured Fic will be posted this weekend.


----------



## Serpion5

Updated with: 

Fist of Iron - Bane_of_Kings


This follows the trials faced by the Iron Fists chapter as they fight to preserve their chapter from the machinations of Hakanor`s Reavers. A well written story that covers several sides of the conflict.


----------



## Serpion5

Expect update tomorrow.


----------



## Serpion5

Updated with: 

Renegades - Gothik

Renegades is an alternative tale of the Heresy, retelling the story from an angle that might have been. The focus shifts to an unexpected quarter that sees the greatest of heroes take a tragic fall... Part One of a longer story.


----------



## gothik

thanks serp am honoured you thought it worthy


----------



## Serpion5

And the time comes once again. 

The final featured fiction of 2011 is: 

Deathshead - Brother Emund

Details the life on one Johan Sebastien Dietz, from his humble beginnings on the world of Jirmania Prime to his time in the Imperial Guard and the encounter that will forever alter the course of his life.


----------



## Serpion5

And the first for January, as recommended by the Shogun Nate himself... 

Sacrifice - Unknown Soldier


Sacrifice is the first part in a larger story arc, setting the scene with a desperate last stand and an unsolved question. Read, then search for more.


----------



## Serpion5

And for February, I dug up an oldie but a goodie: 

Shield of Emperor; Shield of Dorn - bobss

Details an encounter with a group of Imperial Fists and the favoured children of The Blood God Khorne, and the chilling aftermath that follows...


----------



## Serpion5

And as we come to the month of March... 

Fall of the Old Ones - Iron Angel

As the necrontyr search for a way to even the odds against the Old Ones, a darker side of the war is revealed. Enemies are not who they seem and allies cannot always be trusted...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Serpion5 said:


> And for February, I dug up an oldie but a goodie:
> 
> Shield of Emperor; Shield of Dorn - bobss
> 
> Details an encounter with a group of Imperial Fists and the favoured children of The Blood God Khorne, and the chilling aftermath that follows...


this one's awesome.  one of my favorites!

CP


----------



## Serpion5

There are writers in the Compendium that have put out many threads that seem to go unnoticed. This was one of them, so I thought I'd give it a place of honour on this list.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Serpion5 is taking a break; however he has passed on the privilege of highlighting some of the great works produced by you, the members. 

And the first entry under the new management is:

Upon Reflection - Mossy Toes

Chazia the Perverse muses upon the ways in which his enemies attempt to kill him.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

This month we take a trip back, way back:

Var and His Little Trip - Jacobite

In the city of Grofis Magna the Architect has twisted the Imperial Faith to his own ends. Not knowing they are now rebels the PDF defend their home against an orbital assault lead by Inquisitor Icarus Var.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

With the turning of the month comes the chance to highlight another good tale:

A Human Moment - Phal4nx

Brother Taramant of the Dark Sons Chapter proves that you do not need to be of the people to be for the people.


----------



## Serpion5

I just realized, since I'm not running this I don't need to worry about humility! :crazy: 

Dave, I recommend my work Calamity if you think it qualifies. :biggrin: 



Also, I've lost editing power over the first post, so this is all yours now. :spiteful:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Serpion5 said:


> I just realized, since I'm not running this I don't need to worry about humility! :crazy:


When were you ever humble?



Serpion5 said:


> Dave, I recommend my work Calamity if you think it qualifies. :biggrin:


I will review it with my Features hat on.


----------



## gothik

when you are good and ready Dave could you take a look over Renegades II the flames of belief and see if it is worthy enough for the featured fiction


----------



## Zinegata

Let's swamp Dave by adding my Legacy of Steel to the mix :victory:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I will review them both.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

As I have been barraged with suggestions I wanted time to consider them all properly, so this month is pulled from the archives:

The Emperor Protects - Dirge Eterna

The Imperium believes that Tyranids are a faceless horde that exists only to consume life. How will they handle a Lictor that kills only in self-defence and enjoys playing regicide?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Another month: another great story.

Heavy Hearts - LongfangFenrika93

The Emperor is dead and the Imperium crumbling. Captain Tybero seeks to save the remnants of his Chapter from fading into history, but at what cost?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

A blast from the past this month:

In Lord Mai's Service: Brendan Jericho's Tale - Hespithe

Leaving the safety of Nagoria Orphanage and Refuge, Brendan is indentured to the Imperial Guard. Almost immediately he is transferred to his platoon's command squad.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

And we are back in the room:

Calamity - Serpion5

In a bleak future where the Warp has been erased, life no longer exists save for a lone Eldar with a slim chance to restore the universe back to what once was...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

December beckons with all it's eggnoggy goodness; why not read while you pickle?

Renegades 2: The Flames of Belief - gothik

The Emperor seeks to bring a new age of enlightenment, confident in his power to rule the gods of Chaos and bring them to his way of thinking. However, some of the Primarchs view the price as too high.


----------



## gothik

Thanks Dave totally honoured

thanks Boc and Vicount Vash for the kind words and rep points


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

A tale of new beginnings for a new year:

Horus Returns - Andros

Garviel Sinnderman is found in a life-pod, having apparently fallen from a clear sky. When Imperial Fists come to his planet he suddenly experiences strange thoughts as if he has lived before.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Something to read by the fire:

The Tao of WAAAGH! - Anne Marie

Adept Margaret of the Adeptus Anthrologos is ignored and mistreated by everyone until she is sent to question an Ork prisoner.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

This month we bring to your attention on of the many excellent stories from Heresy's young and carefree past:

31: The Eye of the Serpent - hephesto

In the jungles of Lustria the wisdom of the Lizard men is challenged by the cunning of the Skaven.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

This month a touch of humour:

32: The Grind - maelstrom48

Even the Traitor Legions there are two types of Quartermaster, put-upon lackey and schemeing prankster. Like all of the former Skarthax of the World Eaters discovers everyone he meets seems to be the latter.


----------



## maelstrom48

Thanks for the recognition and rep, Dave and Heresy mods. Much humbled and appreciative!


----------



## gothik

congrats malestorm


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

While the announcement might seem late, according to this month's entry everyone who thinks that is guilty of Heresy for having time run faster than I do:

33: The Inquisitor's Field Manual - jonileth

A humorous instruction manual for new Inquisitors.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Another tale from the vaults this month:

34: The Augustus Torchwood Files - Chapter 1: The Hapes Incident - Galahad

Inquisitor Torchwood is undoubtedly a Radical but is he also a renegade? Does it matter if it brings results?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

This month we present an excellent departure from the usual narrative style:

35: H a r b i n g e r: C o n t a c t - chilledmonkeybrains

This is an ongoing series of short event 'snippets' based upon the discovery and exploration of the dread hulk Harbinger: an ancient craft that harks back to the Age of Heresy.

It follows the story of a rogue trader vessel, her crew and ambitious, greed-driven captain, and their subsequent disappearance...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Another month, another cracking tale:

36: Cull - Anne Marie

A Scouring Era tale with Chapter Master Amit of the Flesh Tearers.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

A blast from the past this month:

37: The Twisted Path - Viscount Vash

The gift of offworld weaponry has allowed Edreth's tribe to turn warring bands into a unified people. With his benefactors' enemies approaching he must look beyond his planet.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

This month we take you back to the epic span of the Alternative Heresy:

38: Renegades 5: Perfection's Cry - VulkansNodosaurus

Rebel spaceships, lead by the former Imperial Warmaster Horus, are beginning their campaigns against the corrupted Imperium of Man. Against them the nigh-immortal Emperor waits on his golden throne and the four chaos gods. From his mighty Warship, the _Pride of the Emperor_, Fulgrim leads his legion toward the ever-changing ideals of perfection. Meanwhile in the galactic east Roboute Gulliman, allied with the renegade Warmaster, constructs the core of a new galactic empire.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus

Wow, didn't even see this. Thank you!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

To keep the Halloween mood alive, a tale of the Fallen Legions:

39: Disciples of the Word: Faith in Chaos - Exitus_10

Amongst the Word Bearers there is one sin that rank above all others: slaying a Dark Apostle. But can Arkhor refuse when Lorgar himself commands it?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Another story from an earlier time this month:

40: Auxiliary - Zwan

Captain John Garrick stands accused of three counts of heresy after a violent action on a Tau frontier world sees his Company all but destroyed. When Commissar Albrecht Vandemarr and Lieutenant John Codey are sent to Gortlemund to defend him in his court martial, however, it soon becomes obvious that there is a lot more at stake than first meets the eye. Can they uncover the truth behind the trial before it's too late?


----------

